# 9" orchid bubble terrarium



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

So this whole project came out of the frustration of watching Lepanthes telipogoniflora slowly succumb to snail damage in my zoo med. Set up last July, with a couple i/c growers that didn't make it through the summer. Currently housing the telipogonifloras, Pleurothallis dressleri, and pleuro grobyi 'small'. This thing has been anything but a smooth ride, but slowly turning into something I feel proud of. Unfortunately still trying to dial in the lighting for this setup, but here's a progression of how it's gone over the past months.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome!!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer (Sep 28, 2013)

What a great idea! I love this


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you! Can't take any credit for the idea, since this was inspired by Mitcholito's wonderfully simple hygrolon builds.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

This thing's been up for about a year now. Since the last update, I've added a Pleurothallis cactantha, Lepanthes calodictyon x telipogoniflora, and a Lepanthes uxoria. 

Growth seems a bit anemic. Have been nervous about fertilizing this setup, but thinking about feeding very lightly on a monthly basis. 












Bit of new growth on Pleruo. cactantha












Fissidens geppi growing at the base of the bowl. I absolutely love this stuff. 












Thought this shot of the Pleuro. dressleri from underneath was kind of cool. Really love this little guy. 












And a full plant shot from above. Gotten much bigger since last year!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks nice. Is there any ventilation?


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you. Passive ventilation only. There's a small imperfection in the lip of the bubble, and the lid is from a walmart apothecary jar, so the seal has some gaps in it.


----------

